# bulkheads



## one90gallontank (May 29, 2012)

I have 3 questions before I place an order for a bulkhead:

(1) what is the difference between double thread bulkheads and standard thread bulkheads?

(2) I have a durso pvc drain pipe end in a coupling (male threaded) -> above bulkhead, and a spa flex with a male adapter under the bulkhead to the sump. which bulkhead (double or standard) I should buy? 

(3) can I join the durso pvc drain pipe into the bulkhead without coupling? If yes, which bulkhead fitting (double or standard) is right?

thanks.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Having replumbed a tank or two, or three, maybe lots, I always get ones that are threaded. Stick an adaptor in (threaded x slip) and glue to that. Teflon tape on the threads keeps it from leaking. Now, in a few months when you think, man I wish I had.... You can unscrew the plumbing from the bulkhead, and redo it without much fuss.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------

